# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  [آموزش] حل مشکل سینک شدن gradle در اندروید استادیو و intellij idea

## slr560

از اونجایی که مشکل خودم بود این و میدونم مشکل خیلی ها هم هست گفتم این مطلب رو اینجا بزارم
مدیر محترم اگه صلاح دیدن مهمش کنن. چون خیلی ها به محض اینکه این مشکل واسشون پیش میاد به کل زده میشن از اندروید استادیو



اول از همه اینکه Gradle ورژن های مختلفی داره . اینکه اندروید استادیو از کدوم ورژن استفاده کنه بستگی به نسخه خودش داره
مثلا تو ورژن 0.6 از گردل ورژن 1.10 استفاده میکرد. الان جدیدترین ورژن گردل 1.12 هست که باید دید اندروید استادیو جدید ساپورتش میکنه یا نه
بگذریم
شما اول از همه یه New Project بزنید و یه اسمی الکی انتخاب کنید و وارد محیط کد نویسی شوید. بعدش خوده android studio میاد ورژن گردلی که نیاز داره رو دانلود میکنه که معمولا یا سرعت پایینه یا نمیشه. شما میاید همون لحظه کلا برنامه رو میبندید و اگه بسته نشد End Process کنید (تقریبا یه ۲۰ ثانیه بعد)
برید به آدرس زیر داخل کامپیوتر خودتون:
C:\Users\<acount name>\.gradle\wrapper\dists

اینجا محل فایل gradle هست. وقتی این مسیر رو میریید یه پوشه میبینید به اسم زیر:
gradle-1.10-all یا gradle-1.11-all یا gradle-1.12-all

اینکه کدوم پوشه باشه بستگی به اندروید استادیو داره که کدومو دانلود کنه. پوشه رو که باز میکنی یه پوشه به  نام 6vpvhqu0efs1fqmqr2decq1v12 یا یه چیزی مثل این میبینی
این یه اسم منحصر به فرد هست که خود اندروید استادیو تعیین میکنه و هر وقتم یه چیزی هست
خوب رسیدیم به اصل ماجرا: روی پوشه دابل کلیک کنید. کارو همینجا ول کنید و برید به آدرس زیر:http://www.gradle.org/downloads

این صفحه دانلود گردل هست. آخرین ورژن رو بالای صفحه میزنه و ورژن های قدیمی تر رو پایین تر صفحه توی یه اسکرول که نوشته choose version 
بسته به ورژنی که خوده اندروید استادیو توی مرحله قبل دانلود کرده بود یکی رو انتخاب کنید
هر ورژنی که انتخاب میکنید واستون ۳تا فایل میاره:gradle-1.12-all.zip 
gradle-1.12-bin.zip 
gradle-1.12-src.zip 

شما all رو انتخاب کنید و دانلود کنید. بعد از دانلود فایل zip رو مستقیم انقال بدین به C:\Users<acount name>\.gradle\wrapper\dists\gradle-1.10-all\6vpvhqu0efs1fqmqr2decq1v12
(دقت کنید شاید آدرس من با شما فرق کنه ولی کلیتش یکیه)

تموم شد. حالا یه پروژه دیگه باز کنید و خودش کارارو انجام میده.
نکته۱: همیشه برای بار اول به پروکسی یا v پی ان متصل باشید تا یه یکسری سینک ها کوچیک که واجبه انجام بشه. بعدش دیگه نیاز نیس
نکته۲: بعد از اینکه کار gradle تموم شد اندروید استادیو میاد maven هم چک میکنه و آپدیت میکنه . حجمش تقریبا ۱۲۰ مگ هست و دیگه اینو نمیشه کاریش کرد و باید با خوده اندروید استادیو دانلود بشه

بعد از همه این کارا برید داخل ستینگ و work offline گردل رو تیک بزنید . میتونید work offline قسمت maven هم تیک بزنید

----------


## ho3ein.3ven

دوست عزیز ممنون از آموزش خوبتون 

یک سوال داشتم . مسیری که ذکر کردین رو رفتم ولی هیچ کدم از این پوشه ها وجود نداره توش .

عکس زیر رو ببنیند :

33.JPG

من الان gradle-2.0-all.zip رو دانلود کردم .

میشه راهنمایی کنید که چیکار کنم الان ؟

----------


## slr560

یه پروژه new بزن و بزار ۱دقیقه بگذره و خوده اندروید استادیو پوشه رو بسازه.
بعدش از برنامه بیا بیرون و برو به آدرس بالا که گفتم 
الان آخرین ورژن گردل ۲ هست. مسلما میاد آخرین ورژن رو دانلود میکنه دیگه

----------


## dasssnj

دانلود شدن maven را کجا نشون میده؟ (درصد پیشرفت دانلود را میگم)

----------


## slr560

> دانلود شدن maven را کجا نشون میده؟ (درصد پیشرفت دانلود را میگم)


تو ورژن جدید اندروید استادیو maven رو خودش آپدیت کرده و نیازی نیس کاریش کنی

----------


## dasssnj

آقا من گردل دانلود کردم همون نسخه ای که می خواست . بعد توی اون پوشه ای که گفتید ریختمش ولی بازم ارور سینک میده . چیکار کنم؟

----------


## slr560

> آقا من گردل دانلود کردم همون نسخه ای که می خواست . بعد توی اون پوشه ای که گفتید ریختمش ولی بازم ارور سینک میده . چیکار کنم؟


همیشه برای بار اول راه اندازی به وی p ان یا پروکسی متصل باشید تا یه سری sync های اولیه انجام بشه و بعدش دیگه نیاز نیست
بعد برید تو تنظیمات gradle و work offline رو تیک بزنید

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

این تصویر از مسیر gradel.  در سیستم من!

من اون گردل ورژن 2.2 رو دان کردم !
ولی بازم نشد!


من بقیه آدرسو ندارم، wrapper\dists چرا؟

بازم خطای سینک نشدن گردل و میبینم توی پروژم.

----------


## behnam404

نکته مهم دیگه هست که کاربر slr560 ذکر نکردند :
به نام گریدل هایی که از gradle.org به صورت zip دانلود میکنید توجه کنید.گریدل باید دقیقا همنام با گریدلی باشد که اندروید استدیو قصد سینک کردن و دانلود آن را دارد باشد.
مثلا اندروید استدیو در سینک شدن و دانلود فایل gradle-1.10-all.zip با خطا مواجه میشود و فایل دانلودی شما از سایت گریدل با نام gradle-1.10-all3.zip می باشد.در این مثال کافیست 3 را از نام گرید حذف کنید تا گریدلی که دانلود کرده اید همان باشد که اندروید استدیو می خواهد ...

----------


## behnam404

البته بعد از سینک شدن گریدل باید منتظر باشید تا دیتاهای maven هم از سایت maven.org دانلود بشه

----------


## donyayesabz

یه خییری لطف کنه آموزش درستشو بذاره
یا این آموزش اشتباهه یا تو ورژن جدید تغییر کرده. نه مسیر wrapper هست نه فایل gradle.x.x.all.zip

----------


## slr560

> یه خییری لطف کنه آموزش درستشو بذاره
> یا این آموزش اشتباهه یا تو ورژن جدید تغییر کرده. نه مسیر wrapper هست نه فایل gradle.x.x.all.zip


سرچ کن برادر
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D9%85%D9%87

----------


## mohsenbostan

سلام دوستان.
به کمک فوری شما نیاز دارم.
http://s6.uplod.ir/i/00688/gn98j7low0mt.png
مشکل از کجاست و چگونه حل می شه؟ لطفا سریع جواب بدید. :گریه:  :ناراحت:

----------


## slr560

> سلام دوستان.
> به کمک فوری شما نیاز دارم.
> http://s6.uplod.ir/i/00688/gn98j7low0mt.png
> مشکل از کجاست و چگونه حل می شه؟ لطفا سریع جواب بدید.


خودش گفته که چیکار کن که  :اشتباه: 
به فایل gradle.properties برو . یه خط هست به این شکل :
 org.gradle.jvmargs=-Xmx2048m -XX:MaxPermSize=512m -XX:+HeapDumpOnOutOfMemoryError -Dfile.encoding=UTF-8
اگه جلوش یه علامت # هست برش دار تا فعال بشه. 
یه مقدار داره به اسم org.gradle.jvmargs=-Xmx2048m که مقدار 2048 ظرفیت heap هست
به نظر میرسه رم سیستم شما کمه . برای همین اندروید استادیو گفته برو این 2048 رو به 1024 تغییر بده . 
دقت کن فقط عدد رو عوض کنی

----------


## farzamking

سلام دوستان من هر چقدر صبر میکنم این میمونه

Untitled.jpg

اون فایل wrapper هم ایجاد نمیشه چیکار کنم ؟

----------


## msroid

> سلام دوستان من هر چقدر صبر میکنم این میمونه
> 
> Untitled.jpg
> 
> اون فایل wrapper هم ایجاد نمیشه چیکار کنم ؟


اگر به اینترنت وصل میشی و بعد Sync خیلی طول میکشه باید به فایل buil.gradle مربوط به project نگاه کنی و اگر جایی ()jCenter دیدی اونو تبدیل کنی به ()mavenCentral. دلیلشم اینه که در اقدامی نمادین از طرف ()jCenter در همین هفته گذشته تحریم شدیم...!!

پ.ن: دوستانی که تهران هستند اگر یه موقع جناب ظریف رو دیدن بگین خواهشا به تحریم ها دست نزن...!! بگین به همین مقدار قبلی راضی هستیم خواهشا بیشترش نکن...!!

----------


## farzamking

سلام دوستان من تا حالا چندین بار اندورید استودیو رو نصب کردم و حذف کردم و با فیلتر**** میرم به برنامه ولی سینک شدن خیلی طول میکشه در ضمن تو پوشه gradle. هیچ وقت پوشه ی wrapper باز نمیشه اینو چیکار کنم ؟ می بخشید اقای slr560 امکانش هست با team viewer برای من اندورید استودیو رو نصب کنید یا راهنماییم کنید ؟ 
کار واجب دارم

----------


## hojat ghasemi

> سلام دوستان من تا حالا چندین بار اندورید استودیو رو نصب کردم و حذف کردم و با فیلتر**** میرم به برنامه ولی سینک شدن خیلی طول میکشه در ضمن تو پوشه gradle. هیچ وقت پوشه ی wrapper باز نمیشه اینو چیکار کنم ؟ می بخشید اقای slr560 امکانش هست با team viewer برای من اندورید استودیو رو نصب کنید یا راهنماییم کنید ؟ 
> کار واجب دارم


(سوالش از خیلی وقت پیشه ولی دیدم کسی جواب نداده و مشکل خیلی از دوستان هم هست )
اندروید استودیو تا وقتی که مجبور نشه فولدر با نام C:\Users\<your computer name>\.gradle\wrapper رو نمیسازه برای این منظور شما باید توی اون دایرکتوری ای که پروژه های اندروید استودیو ذخیره میشن برید و همه اون فولدر های مربوط به پروژه ها رو پاک کنی و بعدش هم با باز کردن اندروید استودیو یه پروژه ی اندرویدی دلخواه رو که از قبل دارین, import کنید(توجه کنید باید ایمپورت کنید نه اینکه یک پروژه جدید بسازید)
خود اندروید استودیو بهتون پیغام میده که باید wrapper رو دوباره راه اندازی کنم شما ok رو کلیک کنید  :خجالت: 
حالا دیگه فولدر موردنظر و زیر شاخه هاش رو داریم و میتونیم بقیه کار های لازم برای راه اندازی gradle رو انجام بدیم.
(راه های دیگه ای هم داره این ساده ترین شون بود.)

----------


## appfatim

سلام دوستان عکس زیر را ببینین من چیکار کنم خطا را ؟
2016-08-15 (10).jpg

----------


## mahmood_20050

سلام دوستان عزیز
اگه پوشه wrapper رو تو آدرس گفته شده در مطالب بالا مشاهده نکردید کار زیر رو انجام بدین:
اندروید استادیو رو باز کنید به آدرس زیر برید
File--> settings-->Build,Exection, Deployment-->Gradle
در صفحه باز شده در قسمت project-level settings گزینه use default gradle wrapper(recommended) را انتخاب کنید

----------


## naqshnegar

Error:Unable to start the daemon process.
This problem might be caused by incorrect configuration of the daemon.
For example, an unrecognized jvm option is used.
Please refer to the user guide chapter on the daemon at https://docs.gradle.org/2.14.1/userg...le_daemon.html
Please read the following process output to find out more:
-----------------------
Error occurred during initialization of VM
Could not reserve enough space for 1572864KB object heap

آقا من استودیوم 2.2 هست موقع ساخت پروژه این ارور میاد توی گریدل چکار کنمش درست بشه؟

----------


## aydin321

با سلام  ، من آخرین  ورژن  اندریود  استدوی  رو  دانلود  و نصب  کردم  و  گریدل  رو  هم  خودش  دانلود  کرد  و تو  همون  پوشه  ای  که بالا  نوشتید  قرار  داده  اما  هر  وقت پروژه  جدید  ایچاد  می  کنم  یا  پروژه قدیمی  وارد  می  کنم  این ارور  رو  میده  ، 
 , This version of %1 is not compatible with the version of Windows you're running. Check your computer's system information to see whether you need a x86 (32-bit) or x64 (64-bit) version of the program, and then contact the software publisher
           موقع  دانلود  اندریود  استدیو  ننوشته بود  64 یا 32 بیتی  ، ویندوز  من  32 بیتی  هست  ، آیا  دلیلش  فقط  همینه  ؟ یعنی  اندروید  استدیو در  ویندوز  های  32 بیتی همیشه  ارور  میده  ؟
تصویر ارور رو  هم  گذاشتم  
Snap4.jpg
من  رفتم  در  روت  اندروید  استدیو  و  بررسی  کردم  و  طبق  تصویر زیر به  نظرم  همون  32 بیتی  رو  نصب و  اجزا  کردم  ،  و ارور  طبق  توضیح بالا به قوت  خودش باقی  هست  و  نمیدونم  چکار  کنم  لطفا یکی  منو راهنمایی  کنه  ممنون  میشم  
photo_2016-11-01_15-51-43.jpg

----------


## mpnri2

من اون کاری رو که گفتین کردم ولی نشد این ارور رو میده:
123.jpg

----------


## arash.arya43

مشکلم برطرف نشد .ولی اخرین نسخه gradle  رو دانلود کردم و. انتقال دادم به  پوشه مربوطه و نرم افزار رو ران کردم که بعد از سینک درست شد اما نکته  اینجاست با هر بار باز کردن نرمافزار باید به نت وصل باشم تا ارور نده اگه  نت نباشه بازم همون ارور رو میده راهی هست؟
Untitled.png

----------


## ali.koohi

سلام.
یه سوال داشتم . به ازای هر پروژه جدیدی که میسازیم باید به گریدل بهش اضافه کنیم ....راهی وجود نداره که هر بار پروژه جدیدی ایجاد می کنیم از یک گریدل استفاده کنیم.

----------


## malizergani

Capture.PNG
متأسفانه هر چند روز با این خطا مواجه میشم آدمو زده میکنن از برنامه نویسی اندروید

میشه یکی روشنم کنه این چه سری داره که اینطور میشه منم نمیدونم علتش چیه و آدرس گریدل هم درسته

منتظر پاسختون هستم.

باتشکر

----------


## adaweb

سلام
چند وقته پروژه جدید که ایمپورت میکنم این ارور گردل رو میده 
خودم که پروژه جدید new میکنم مشکلی نداره کامل سینک میشه ولی پروژه های دیگه رو که ایمپورت میکنم این ارور رو میده همش
Untitled.png

----------


## hamidi.sh

سلام
من اصلا پوشه .gradle ندارم ..

----------


## hoseinsttr

روش فقط این:
https://github.com/backtory/fod

----------


## adel28

بعضي كتابخانه ها به هيچ عنوان سينك نمي كنه.
مثلا براي استفاده از كتابخانه زير خطا مي گيرم:


compile 'com.android.support:design:23.0.0'




بت قفند شكن هم به نتيجه نرسيدم.راه حل چيه؟

----------


## night_wizard

سلام دوست عزیز اگر با اضافه کردن ماژول ها مشکل داری از قند شکن  c.i.s.c.o استفاده کن بیشتر قند شکن ها مشکل دارن و گوگل میتونه اون ها رو شناسایی کنه همچنین سعی کن از اخرین ورژن یا یکی مانده به اخرین ورژن استفاده کنی.
خیلی ها برای اضافه کردن ماژول HITGIF:TextFieldBoxes مشکل دارن در عکس های پایین این مشکل با ست کردن ورژن ها حل میشه همچنین بقیه ماژول ها .

Module2.png

Module1.png

Module3.jpg

----------


## apameh

سلام. یه ارور دارم قبل خروجی گرفتن با برنامه اندروید استودیو ورژن 2.3.3 سی و دو  بیتی پرتابل .. با فیلترشکن هم دانلود میکنه همه چیزی که لازم داره ولی این ارور رفع نشد هرکاری کردم موقع خروجی گرفتن.لطفا راهنمایی مرحله به مرحله بفرمائید برای رفعش.تصویر ارور پیوست میکنم.ممنون
Untitledtt.png

----------


## hassanmaleki73

دوستان یه وب ویو دارم که یه بنر از یه سایت رو توی اپلیکیشن اندروید نمایش  میده میخوام وقتی کاربر روی بنر کلیک کرد تا 24 ساعت بعد وب ویو قابل کلیک  نباشه

 از این کد استفاده کردم میدونم باید از تابع if  استفاده کنم ولی نمیدونم قسمت run چه کدی قرار بدم ممنون میشم کمک کنید 


final WebView myWebView = (WebView) findViewById(R.id.webView);
        myWebView.loadUrl("https://www.google.com/");
        myWebView.setWebViewClient(new WebViewClient());
        WebSettings webSettings = myWebView.getSettings();
        webSettings.setJavaScriptEnabled(true);
        new Timer().schedule(new TimerTask() {

            @Override
            public void run() {

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  >>>>>>>>>و

                        return true;
                    }
                });
            }
        }, 86400000);

----------


## bobstone

Thank you for posting useful information.

----------


## sar313110

این چی میگه
http://uupload.ir/files/dgxy_new_bitmap_image.bmp

خواهشا کمک کنید...!!!!!

----------


## smock_74

اینم یه راه حل دیگه
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...AF%DB%8C%D9%88

----------


## bahar_hz

> از اونجایی که مشکل خودم بود این و میدونم مشکل خیلی ها هم هست گفتم این مطلب رو اینجا بزارم
> مدیر محترم اگه صلاح دیدن مهمش کنن. چون خیلی ها به محض اینکه این مشکل واسشون پیش میاد به کل زده میشن از اندروید استادیو
> 
> 
> 
> اول از همه اینکه Gradle ورژن های مختلفی داره . اینکه اندروید استادیو از کدوم ورژن استفاده کنه بستگی به نسخه خودش داره
> مثلا تو ورژن 0.6 از گردل ورژن 1.10 استفاده میکرد. الان جدیدترین ورژن گردل 1.12 هست که باید دید اندروید استادیو جدید ساپورتش میکنه یا نه
> بگذریم
> شما اول از همه یه New Project بزنید و یه اسمی الکی انتخاب کنید و وارد محیط کد نویسی شوید. بعدش خوده android studio میاد ورژن گردلی که نیاز داره رو دانلود میکنه که معمولا یا سرعت پایینه یا نمیشه. شما میاید همون لحظه کلا برنامه رو میبندید و اگه بسته نشد End Process کنید (تقریبا یه ۲۰ ثانیه بعد)
> ...


سلام من  امروز اولین روز هست که میخوام شروع کنم به یادگیری اندروید و برای اولین بار اندروید استدیو نصب کردم و با مشکل  Sync درGradle مواجه شدم که کلافه کننده شده 
من ابتدا اندروید استدیو نسخه باندل نصب کردم آدرس sdk  و ذخیره کردم در کل sdk  نسخه باندل و نگه داشتم بعد خود برنامه رو کلا آنیستال کردم و بعد آخرین ورژن اندروید استدیو رو نصب کردم و زمان نصب به صورت پیش فرض خودش مسیر اس دی که از نسخه باندل به جا مونده بود و پیدا کرد درنهایت بعد از نصب و ایجاد پروژه ی جدید اول کار با این ارور مواجه شدم علتش چیه و چیکار کنم برطرف بشه ؟؟   
 Failed to open zip file.
Gradle's dependency cache may be corrupt (this sometimes occurs after a network connection timeout.)
Re-download dependencies and sync project (requires network)
Re-download dependencies and sync project (requires network)

 از ابتدای نصب هم وی پی ان سیسکو وصل بوده 
نسخه ی گردل هم ورژن 4.6 هست ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## reza69

سلام من مشکل گردل دارم چرا سینک نمیشه؟q22.jpg

----------

